# Problema con instalacion gentoo 2008.0

## n0dix99

Saludos a la comunidad.

He intentado instalar gentoo manualmente con la version minimal. Mi problema ha sido con la primera vez que intento arrancar el sistema me sale el siguiente error:

...

Root-NFS : No NFS server available, giving up

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS: Insert root floppy and press ENTER

Despues que presiono enter me sale lo siguiente:

...

Kernel panic - not syncing. UFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown block (2,0).

lspci es:

00:00.0 Host Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8374 P4X400 Host Controller/AGP Bridgr (rev 82)

00:01.0 PCI Bridge: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:01.0 Raid bus controller: VIA techologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA Raid Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT824X/A/C PICP Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:11.0 ISA Bridge: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA Bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 south]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT8233/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:12.0 Ehernet Controller: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhino-II] (rev 7 :Cool: 

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nvidia Comporation nv18 [GeForce4 MX4000] (rev c1)

Espero que puedan ayurdarme.Chao

[Actualizando] Tengo algo que agregar, mi disco duro es un IDE, no se porque gentoo me lo reconoce como un SATA.

Otra cosa es que cree una particion logica al inicio del disco duro, de forma que tengo:

                                       System

/dev/sda1                        Extended

/dev/sda5                        Linux                  /boot

/dev/sda6                        swap                  

/dev/sda7                        Linux                   /

/dev/sda8                        Linux                   /home

Mi /boot/grub/grub.conf es:

default 0

timeout 10

root (hd0,4)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda7Last edited by n0dix99 on Wed Sep 10, 2008 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gringo

falta soporte para tu controladora o falta soporte para los sistemas de archivos donde has instalado gentoo. Revisa la configuración del kernel.

además :

 *Quote:*   

> Root-NFS : No NFS server available, giving up
> 
> VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy
> 
> VFS: Insert root floppy and press ENTER

 

a menos que de verdad lo necesites, puedes deshabilitar el soporte para poder cargar un linux sobre nfs.

saluetes

----------

## n0dix99

He revisado el soporte para el kernel pero aun no se se porque no me funciona.

Le he colocado soporte para la tarjeta de video, para discos SATA e IDE pero 

aun nada.

----------

## esteban_conde

A mi me da que la cosa puede ser de fstab

copy/paste /etc/fstab please.

----------

## Txema

La cuestión es ¿para qué discos? no basta con marcar uno o dos, tiene que ser el controlador exacto para tu disco (bueno, más que para el disco en si para la controladora de tu placa base), para ello la línea que te interesa de tu lspci es esta

```
00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Techologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT824X/A/C PICP Bus Master IDE (rev 06)
```

no he tenido nunca chipset VIA, así que no sé como irá, pero tú busca alguno de los que tienes y lo activas VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT824X/A/C (si los tienes todos y quieres dejar uno solo, puedes probar a activar sólo uno cada vez a ver cual funciona) o simplemente los activas todos y ya está.

Por otra parte puede que no tenga nada que ver con eso, y el problema esté en que no hayas activado el soporte para el sistema de ficheros que hayas elegido.

----------

## Coghan

 *n0dix99 wrote:*   

> [Actualizando] Tengo algo que agregar, mi disco duro es un IDE, no se porque gentoo me lo reconoce como un SATA.

 

Hace poco se habló de algo similar en este mismo foro: Problema en la carga del sistema con la unidad root, Puede que te valga de guía para solucionar tus problema.

----------

## n0dix99

He cambiado las particiones para ver si servia. Antes tenia un particion extended en donde tenia todo

el sistema. Ahora he colocado una particion primaria para /boot y extended para el resto. Lo he probado

asi y tampoco funciona.

Mi fstab es:

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda6               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda7               /home           ext3            noatime         0 2

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

He visto lo del nucleo. Y he activado en la parte del disco SATA las opciones que decian de VIA pero 

aun sigo con el problema.

[Editado]Como se observa en /etc/fstab, las particiones son ext3, ext2, estas deberian estar activadas

en el kernel por defecto

----------

## esteban_conde

En efecto ¿has comprobado que están?

----------

## n0dix99

Si he comprobado que estuvieran activados.

----------

## Txema

¿Puedes subir tu /usr/src/linux/.config ?

Ah, y tu nuevo grub.conf también.

----------

